# Layers



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

How many layers do you guys wear? Top and Bottom? and what is it?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

from the outside in

bottom- snowpants, underarmour baselayer pants, boxers. and socks of course.
top-jacket, optional hoody, thermal, t-shirt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Depends on weather, the stuff listed below will keep me toasty into the single digits. In warmer weather (35ish) Ill strip the fleece.

Top- Cabela's "Under Armour" with silver lining, Cabelas Polar-Tech Fleece base layer, 686 Uzi Jacket
Bottom - Cabela's "Under Armour" with silver lining, Cabelas Polar-Tech Fleece base layer, Special Blend Annex pants


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Mild weather (5 to -3 degrees):

Botton: No baselayer just some good dry-fit undies
Top: Lululemon tech t-shirt, and sometimes a lightweight Arc'Teryx zip-up

Cold weather (-4 to -10) degrees:

Bottom: dry-fit undies, lululemon luon running pant
Top: Lululemon tech t-shirt, cotton/poly hoodie

Super Cold weather (-10 and below):

Bottom: dry-fit undies, Stanfields long johns
Top: lululemon tech t-shirt, Arc'Teryx technical zip up


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Under Armor cold gear shirt >> QS jacket

Boxers >> Thermal pants >> QS pants

Works for me in all weather. Never boarded in less that about 0 degrees, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

From inside out.

Warmish (15+):
Upper Body- T-shirt, Hoodie, T-shirt
Lowerbody- Boxers, Chilipeppers, Snowpants

Coldish (15-):
Upper Body- T-shirt, Hoodie, Jacket
Lowerbody- Boxers, Chilipeppers, Snowpants


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Out -> in
Top: Jacket, shirt, underarmor.
Bottom: Snowpants, socks, PJ's, boxers.
Extra: Helmet, facemask, gloves, goggles, boots, and a hoodie beneath my coat if required. If its colder... then I just tough it out


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

In --> Out

Top: Patagonia Capilene mid-wt top, t-shirt, jacket
Bottom: Pro-tec padded shorts, Capilene mid-wt bottom, pants


If it gets down below 30, I usually wear a lightweight fleece balaclava under my helmet. If it gets below 20, I usually put on heavy wt long underwear instead of the mid-wt stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Warmer weather (above 30ish) Top: Long sleeve T-Shirt, Special Blend Control shell jacket Bottom: gym shorts, Columbia pants, Smartwool socks

Medium Weather (20-35ish) Top: Dual-layer polypropelene thermal, T-shirt, possibly another long sleeve t, SB Shell Jacket Bottom: Polypropelene thermals, gym shorts, columbia pants, smartwool socks

Cold weather (below 20) Same as Medium weather but I may throw on a sweater or hoody on as another layer under my jacket. legs don't get too cold. I was out at 9 degrees last night dressed like I do for warm weather, and got pretty cold. Didn't anticipate it getting that cold on the hill


----------

